# ايفون4 للبيع ، للبيع ايفون بريطاني



## tjarksa (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم . 

للبيع ايفون فور 16 جيجا بريطاني مفتوح رسمي شاريه من جرير الخميس اللي فات له تقريبا شهر وسبوعين معي . وغلبا اخليه في البيت لاني معي بلاك بيري يعني الاستخدام متقطع قليل مرة استخدمة

الجهاز شبه الجديد ما استخدمته الا هالفتره كرتونه واغراضه وفاتورته موجودين ومركب عليه بعض البرامج وعليه جربات حمايه لزقتين امامية وخلفيه وجراب شفاف عليهم كلهم خارجي . 

ويعلم الله اني شاريه من جرير بـ 3599 والفاتورة موجودة وكل اغراضه موجودة . 

لا يفوتكم ولاتبخسون السعر . 

على فكرة ايفونات جرير تختلف عن اللي في موبايلي والاتصالات . يكفيك انها مفتوحة رسمي وضمان وكيل








البيع بالرياض يد بيد 



صوور للجهاز مباشره .












​


----------



## ام زياد وايهم (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: ايفون4 للبيع ، للبيع ايفون بريطاني*

ترى فلوسي جاهزة 
رد علي 
باقي موجود ؟
وبكم ؟


----------

